# Potty/Crate problems



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

On Gigi's 1st night, we probably both didn't get a good sleep.
She seems tired and wants to rest but will respond to every little sound, plops herself down in different places, (choosing the floor over her lovely bed) seems restless, she's not really able to rest.
I decided it's best for both of us to get her used to small amounts of time in the crate.
Predictably, she cry/bark cried a little at first, quietened down more when I put the cover down. If she hears me talk, walking around she will cry so I did some chores outside for an hour, listening in at the window and she was quiet.

She was nice and quiet when I opened the crate and greeted her and I think it's a great time to potty, but she doesn't go. I checked in the crate and she has peed and pooped in there. hmmm ok, we'll try again later. 

4 hours later I see she's very tired and try the crate again, after some food and potty time (no potty) at this point I'm thinking perhaps I didn't spot a little wet patch somewhere. 

2nd time in crate, she's cried some. She does better if she's in quiet, so I time another hour and go about some other chores. She quietens down and I'm thinking it's a good thing, she's getting some rest.

Again, she's nice and quiet when I greet her, I try potty time again, no potty.
Check in the crate, again, wee's and poop.

So my crate idea is not working :huh: not quite sure how this will go.
I didn't think they liked to soil their sleep area, maybe she doesn't see it as a sleep area. 

We're now at her second night, the end of her first day and I'm going to use the crate and see how we go.

Same thing, she cried a little (much less) the crate is by my bed and I'm planning to get some sleep. I wake at 3am to her barking. I'm so happy I got quite a lot of sleep, good girl! She went potty right away and I'm very happy. Check in crate and there's a wee. At this stage, I'm thinking to not put her blanket in there, to just put a pee pad in. I'm not too troubled about the night time accident, she slept for 6 hours.

After that long winded story (sorry) I'm wondering if I can seek some wisdom from people who know the heart and mind of these little darlings and maybe steer me in the right direction, or perhaps there's something I haven't' thought of. Maybe I just keep going and things will work themselves out?

My uneducated guess would be, she's protesting and doesn't want to be in the crate & would rather be my scarf, pressing her little head into my cheek :wub:


----------



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

Oh, I got it... she was not tired enough.

She had her first bath today, it takes a long time when I'm being careful, she's very tired now. We had a big cuddle then I put her in the crate, no sound.
She wanted a place to rest more than she did before.

I think I'll do 1 afternoon nap tomorrow and see how we go from there.

Takes time to get to know each other. :wub:


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Sarah, how old is Gigi?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

How big is the crate? When mine were puppies I had a crate with a divider . The divider could be moved back as they grew. I allowed the crate size to be big enough for them to lie down, and stand and turn around. There was no extra space for them to pee or poo in it. 
Also play time in the evening will make them tired and want to sleep . 
Good luck just keep at it.


----------



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

Polly's mom said:


> Sarah, how old is Gigi?


Gigi's almost 10 weeks

Thanks Furbabies mom, I think her crate is a bit bigger than that, she doesn't have to lay in her wee, there's room for her to do that at the back of the crate and she lays near the door.

After her bath yesterday, she had an 1.5 hour rest in there and didn't soil.
I took her out without her prompting me. (I missed her)

Her 3rd night she went in at 9pm, unexpectedly she was sniffing around at the door looking ready to have a rest, she woke me at 12am for potty, crate was dry.
Up again at 3am for potty, food, play, coffee (for me) crate was dry again.

Smaller crate, something I hadn't thought of on my own thank you.
I thought I had a small 1, not knowing just how small she'd be. When wet, she's half the size she looks. :wub: 

She's starting to settle in now, more confident, she knows her way around, is starting to get familiar with me (of course) she's a snuggler, loves cuddles, oh my! she's so cuddly, she pushes her little body into my neck and rolls her head around on my cheek, when she's ready to go down she's like a bouncy white ball of fur with her toys. I'm not getting much of anything else done but watching her in amusement and playing with her.

(sorry, I'm rambling) it's puppy love. :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It sounds like she's getting the hang of it. Mine are not puppies anymore, but I still love to cuddle and a it's whole lot of fun to watch them play. Don't they smell lovely?


----------



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

Furbabies mom said:


> It sounds like she's getting the hang of it. Mine are not puppies anymore, but I still love to cuddle and a it's whole lot of fun to watch them play. Don't they smell lovely?


yes  she's smells so beautiful, not at all doggy. I wasn't expecting that little bonus :wub:


----------

